# CUPS not working



## cr4ckerjack (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi!

I have 2 machines running FreeBSD, both 9.1 with same updates. I'm able to print on one of them with cups and my new brother printer and with the pdf printer (print/cups-pdf), too. On the other machine I installed cups and cups-pdf as well as my brother printer in the same way I guess but I'm not able to print with either one of them due to different errors.
A first step would be to be able to print with the pdf printer, but if I send any Job to it (regardless how) say a test page via the cups web-interface the printer gets halted and a 
	
	



```
pending since
Fri Apr 5 17:43:40 2013 
"/usr/local/libexec/cups/backend/cups-pdf failed"
```
 in the status line. /var/log/cups/error_log doesn't provide a useful info for me, even with debug mode set for cupsd.
The brother printer completes the jobs but doesn't print anything. In status appears 
	
	



```
completed at
Fri Apr 5 17:31:24 2013 
"No pages found!"
```

I have no idea because the two machines are configured pretty much the same way I guess. The user is in the cups group and printing as root gives the same results.

Does anybody have an idea at least for the pdf-printer to work on from there?


----------



## plamaiziere (Apr 6, 2013)

cr4ckerjack said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I have no idea because the two machines are configured pretty much the same way I guess. The user is in the cups group and printing as root gives the same results.
> 
> Does anybody have an idea at least for the pdf-printer to work on from there?



You can try to increase the loglevel of CUPS, 
	
	



```
LogLevel debug
```
 in cupsd.conf.


----------



## cr4ckerjack (Apr 7, 2013)

I finally solved both problems myself with a bit of testing and digging in the log files. For cups-pdf I had to change the security options in cupsd.conf so the username is sent to the job and in cups-pdf.conf I had a configuration for output with something like 
	
	



```
Out ~/cups-pdf
```
 which did not work for the "Anonymous" user. 

The issue related to the other printer was due to options I selected during print/ghostscript9 install. I reinstalled it with more driver options and that solved the issue.

-> solved


----------

